# The Good days of NES



## MrDunk (Aug 29, 2007)

Does anyone remember the good old days of NES where nintendo all began. I used to love playing super mario brothers, duck hunt, Batman, football fever, and top gun to name a few...

What were your favorite games?


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 29, 2007)

My absolute favorite NES games were Megaman 2 and Contra. I remember when I was young I never was able to beat Contra and I would have to watch my dad play(who was much better than me). I played Megaman 2 really late. My first Megaman game was actually X2 for SNES(Which is also my favorite Megaman game to date), but I still love the NES series. 
Woodman FTW


----------



## JPH (Aug 29, 2007)

I just got into NES games...I now have an appreciation for older games...


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2007)

I have 2 NES systems, one PAL and one NTSC. They're absolutely amazing, I just love to play with my NES. Emulators don't have the same atmosphere at all, you gotta play with the real thing to get the feeling =]


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 29, 2007)

ive got a dreamcast with every nes game on it.

i like that the older games werent afraid to kick your ass, then laugh at you later on


----------



## MrDunk (Aug 29, 2007)

I know what you all mean theres nothing like getting back to basics.


----------



## Devante (Aug 29, 2007)

Legacy of the Wizard


----------



## j5c077 (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah, mega man 2 ftw


----------



## MrDunk (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> I just got into NES games...I now have an appreciation for older games...


such as earthbound? am I right.


----------



## Hitto (Aug 29, 2007)

I still play SMB and castlevania from time to time; My absolute favorite has to be Zelda. Nowadays, the series is much easier, it's not bad, but back then, you took *months* to finish a zelda game. And the second quest.
Oh, and...


QUOTE(GameDragon @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> Woodman FTW



PIERRE Woodman FTFW!


----------



## test84 (Aug 30, 2007)

i SHOULD have my daily dosage of SMB everyday.
if DS just has SMB on it, i would buy it. (didnt know there is such thing for GBA! : ) )


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 30, 2007)

STARTROPICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry, couldnt resist


----------



## TheStump (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> yeah, mega man 2 ftw








oh and Ufouria.
Two of the greatest games on NES IMO, beside the obvious SMB series.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 30, 2007)

Punch-Out
Super Turrican
Jackal
1942
1943
Alien Syndrome
Breakthru
Bump'N'Jump
Castlevania (all of them)
Commando
Gradius 1+2
Life Force
Shinobi
Sky Shark


Those are my most memorable.

EDIT:  Damn!  Almost forgot Contra!


----------



## MrDunk (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> i SHOULD have my daily dosage of SMB everyday.
> if DS just has SMB on it, i would buy it. (didnt know there is such thing for GBA! : ) )



Actually there is I think theyve got numer 3 on GBA


----------



## ssouza (Aug 30, 2007)

it was my second console (atari 2600) and it was great some of my favourite games were

super mario bros 1,2,3
castlevania
bomberman
dig dug
tank
contra
kick off
tetris

I njoyed a lot with that machine and I still play with it from time to time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nintendo rocks


----------



## rest0re (Sep 6, 2007)

super fucking mario bros 3 ..... god damn


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 6, 2007)

Zelda 1 and 2, Mega Man 3, Super Mario 1 2 and 3, Ninja Gaiden 1 2 and 3, Star Tropics, Ninja Turtles 2, Contra, Metroid, Duck Tales


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 6, 2007)

Seems people are talking about games that are now regarded as classics, for the most part.

Did anyone totally love, or otherwise play the shit out of a game that they have fond memories of, but if they had to play it now would rather remove their fingernails?

For some reason, when I was young, the original Metal Gear was a game that I would play for hours on end, and never really get anywhere.  I didn't truly understand the nature of the game or what I had to do, but something about it really struck a chord with me at that age.  Now, not so much, but I still love it simply for nostalgia.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Sep 6, 2007)

River City Ransom for me.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 6, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Sep 6 2007 said:


> Did anyone totally love, or otherwise play the shit out of a game that they have fond memories of, but if they had to play it now would rather remove their fingernails?
> 
> For some reason, when I was young, the original Metal Gear was a game that I would play for hours on end, and never really get anywhere.Â I didn't truly understand the nature of the game or what I had to do, but something about it really struck a chord with me at that age.Â Now, not so much, but I still love it simply for nostalgia.



I thought Super Dodge Ball for the NES was one of the best games ever as a kid. Played it recently and it was boring as hell. Not Action 52 bad, but still far from great. For the most part though, most of the games I loved ended up becoming considered classics. Thanks Nintendo Power reviews!

Oh and I know a lot of people still love it, but I feel like the Double Dragon games didn't hold up so well, but I loved them to death as a kid. They feel very slow moving and repetitive now. Too limited a move set for the characters.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 6, 2007)

New Ghostbusters 2 was the best none Nintendo game for me.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 6, 2007)

Batman was my all time favourite (unfortunately I'd shifted to the megadive before smb3) but one game that I wish I'd known about when I had my nes is Darkwing Duck. I played it recently on an emulator and loved it.


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone remember Duck Hunt? That game OWNED!


----------



## Taras (Sep 7, 2007)

Besides the obvious:

City Connection
World Class Wrestling
Pro Wrestling
RC PRO AM!!!!!!
Some fugging game I rented called breakout or something. Not like Arkanoid, but a car that could shoot and drove around. This was so frustrating, by the last level I was tearing apart a newspaper whilst cursing the name of Jesus. But I beat it.

And Gunsmoke! I still play gunsmoke.

And Super Dodge Ball.

And Anticipation. God I hate and dig that game at the same time.

Holyshit, and Ultima Exodus. Used to rent that with my friends and play from the start again every weekend, never getting very far. Then finally made it to Ambrosia continent. It was a bitch getting back. But after you got the flower which you could trade to that hog Sheri for transporter things. And then you could jack treasure chests from that forest town and go back to raise your stats.


edit: that one game was called breakthru. for the love of all things holy don't play breakthru.


----------



## Zaraf (Sep 8, 2007)

Man, I LOVED RC PRO AM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So awesome...and the Dragon Warrior games rocked too


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 16, 2007)

Whoops almost forgot Touchdown Fever!


----------



## Trulen (Sep 16, 2007)

How could you forget "The Guardian Legend"!?  

That game is prawndizzling.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 16, 2007)

The first NES game I ever played was Hogan's Alley. It was in a local Boots' store and I played it for about an hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got one that xmas. It was the Ninja Turtles pack and I was soooo happy with it coz I was bang into turtles at the time. I know it's a shit game now, but at the time I loved it.


My most enjoyed games:

Duckhunt
Double Dragon
TMNT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Batman
Tecmo Wrestling
WWF Steel Cage Challenge (I was going through my WWF phase)
Super Mario Bros 2



NES was awsome!


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> The first NES game I ever played was Hogan's Alley. It was in a local Boots' store and I played it for about an hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I completly agree tmnt was like my favorite game when i was a kid!


----------



## Beware (Sep 17, 2007)

TMNT, DuckHunt, SMB1-3, Battle Chess, Ghost N Goblins (or Ghouls N Ghosts? I can't remember), The Fantastic Adventure of Dizzy the Egg.   That last one was especially fun.


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow i just remembered a true classic. Did anyone ever play trog?
wow i was addicted to that game


----------



## clivefrog (Sep 17, 2007)

maniac mansion


----------



## Stig (Sep 23, 2007)

Me and my bro used to play Gauntlet and some Chipmunk game loads, we were only about 3-4 at the time mind lol


----------



## titoboy666 (Sep 24, 2007)

My own personnal favorites:
-Punch Out
-Contra
-Mega Man
-Super Mario Bros.
and...
-Rygar

Oh god I have some sweet memories of Rygar!!! Played that game for hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still have it on my GBMicro (hail to PocketNES)


----------



## Ikonz101 (Nov 20, 2007)

River City Ransom

Maniac Mansion

Nightshade

Super Tecmo Bowl

Baseball Stars 1 and 2

Legends of the Diamond

Dusty Diamonds All Star Baseball

Super Dodgeball

RBI Baseball

Ninja Gaiden 1-3

Shadowgate

Deja Vu

Univited

Last Ninja
...............

So many more......


Ikonz101


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 20, 2007)

Battletoads!


----------



## lagman (Nov 20, 2007)

Metal Storm
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 3
Othello
Urban Champion
Antartic Adventure
Tennis
Pinball
Karateka
Lunar Ball
Mighty Final Fight
Goal 2
TLoZ
Conquest of the Crystal Palace
Binary Land
Goonies
Kung Fu
Yie Ar Kung Fu
Mappy
Galaga
Galaxian
Exerion

and there's a lot more...my Famicom made me so happy back in the day


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 20, 2007)

TMNT 2/3
SMB
Contra
Captain Tsubasa 2
Megaman
Batman ( dont remember which but joker was final villain )
.... many more

I always wondered the TMNT 3 i had when u face shredder for the first time.. When i attack him he turns red each time u hit him.. then later he starts blinkin red when he is about to get defeated. Well for me after tat happens he turns bac to his normal color.. then i had to do the whole thing again and again.. 3 times it happened but i died then.. Did tat happen to any of u..
Later when i played it on the PC emulator then rom didnt hav such a thing.. he would die soon after he started blinkin red the first time..


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 20, 2007)

Never had a NES, but I have NES DS... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




World Runner
Super Mario Bros
SMB3
Contra (Prefer arcade version, but hey, Contra's Contra.)
Super C
Mike Tyson's Punchout
1943
Excitebike
Donkey Kong (Too bad it's missing a level)
Adventure Island
Island 2
Island 3
Kirby's Adventure (Awesome)
Track and Field (Again, prefer arcade)

Notice the distinct lack of Zelda, Metroid and Mega Man, never liked those games.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 20, 2007)

TGboy stop double posting.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 20, 2007)

I have ALL released NES games  on my iPhone...secks...pure gorilla secks.


----------



## Taras (Nov 20, 2007)

Ultima Exodus!


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> I have ALL released NES gamesÂ on my iPhone...secks...pure gorilla secks.


All as in

Super Mario Bros [!].nes
Super Mario Bros PC10.nes
Super Mario Bros PRG01.nes
Super Mario Bros PRG02.nes
Super Mario Bros [h1].nes
Super Mario Bros [h2].nes
Super Mario Bros THE GAME [h3].nes
Super Mario Bros NUDE PATCH [h4].nes

or

Super Mario Bros.nes
Super Mario Bros 2.nes
Super Mario Bros 3.nes


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have ALL released NES gamesÂ on my iPhone...secks...pure gorilla secks.
> ...



I have 100 different types(torrented all NES ROMS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 3 are good and the rest are re-dump's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Contra(Probotector here :wtf )
All Super Mario Bros
Smash TV
Dr Mario
Gradius
Metroid
Excitebike
Pac Man
Double Dragon
Duck Hunt

They all rule


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have ALL released NES gamesÂ on my iPhone...secks...pure gorilla secks.
> ...



Thanks for ruining my fun.


----------



## warbird (Nov 21, 2007)

Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers, awesome game


----------



## rest0re (Nov 21, 2007)

lulz echoing in corners


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 21, 2007)

Actual Games I Owned In The 90's:
Super Mario 1 & 2
New Ghostbusters II
Adventures of Lolo
Ninja Gaiden
Nightmare on Elm Street (awful game now but I enjoyed it then)
Bugs Bunny Birthday Blowout (I fount this in a car park and it was pretty decent)
TMNT

Can't remember what else I had back then but I do have the majority of the good games now..


----------



## R4DSfan (Dec 19, 2007)

Some Favorites in no particular order:

Wizardry
Legend of Zelda
Metroid
Dragon Warrior
Final Fantasy
Rygar
Star Tropics
Crystalis
Battle Toads


Games I once loved but couldn't stand now:

Mighty Bomb Jack
Kung-Fu
Mach Rider
Jaws
Spy vs. Spy


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 19, 2007)

I still have my JPN Family Computer cartridges which are Dragon Scroll, Cosmic Wars, and Castlevania III.
Cosmic Wars battery is probably dead by now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some games on the Famicom disk system like Zelda 1 and 2 to name a few.
[edit]
Need to mention Panic! in the sky and Esper dream.
Those were the days all right!


----------



## Taras (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone remember Gumshoe? It used the light gun. I used to cheat and hold the gun about 1" from the TV. One time I played for so long, the background started tripping out. I may have unlocked something or just jacked it up. I still wonder to this day.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh man, NES, the memories...

When I was a weester, I vowed that one day I would own all the NES games I ever liked -- all the games I played at a friend's house, or rented for the weekend, or borrowed from someone...but could never afford to get for myself, as a kid.

It took me many years, but I finally collected all of them. They're not always the most popular games, or worth anything to anyone but me...but I have a big steel guncase filled with every single NES cartridge I ever loved as a kid. Some of them are from birthdays and christmases long since past, and others are from trades and ebay purchases along the way...but they all mean something to me.


----------



## Embrance (Jan 6, 2008)

Man,Megaman was sooooo hard...The freakin' jump on the fat guys stage was a killer...And NO saves!lol,true gamers could only win this stuff back hten.


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 6, 2008)

oh man, those great NES days... 
I remember finishing my first RPG ever...Dragon Warrior! 
Back in those days I actually beat RPGs without using gamefaqs.com. 

Also loved startropics. There is a spot where you had to use your manual (submerge in water?) to pass a specific spot...unfortunately i bought a used copy without one. i had to try every combination of numbers to get it.


----------



## Hogmeister (Jan 6, 2008)

omg only one person actually posted they liked track and field? that game rocked as a little kid w/ brothers about the same age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol had a blast with that thing.

aside from the obvious (mario series, zelda 1 and 2 (some people don't like 2 and i didn't like it until i got the platinum zelda gamecube version and played it years later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, megaman and contra) ... lets see here i liked excite bike, track & field, TMNT (pwnsauce), and kirby.

bout all i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## jaxxster (Jan 6, 2008)

manic mansion (i think that was the title) that game owned and i loved nintendo world cup....one of the best ever football games made to this day


----------



## grickherder (Jan 6, 2008)

I love having nesDS on my M3 slim (and plan on putting it on there when my M3 Real arrives).

Last game I played was Lode Runner.  My list though would be:

River City Ransom
Super Mario Brothers
Bionic Commando
Ghosts & Goblins
Double Dribble
Ice Hockey
Legend of Zelda
Prince of Persia (the original was awesome on any platform)


----------

